# Shipping??



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if anyone could recommend any good shipping/cargo companies. I am not shipping everything, just have 2/3 small boxes of personal items and kitchen bits, a leather mirror and a small canvas. Most company's quote for containers and I don't require this I only have a few bits! Can anyone recommend what I should do or some agencies/companies I could look at?

Also does it cost a lot to just take it on the plane and is that possible?

Thanks


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm guessing that it is from the UK to Dubai. Can't really recommend a shipping company, but I can say to stay away from Relo Gulf, especially when shipping from Dubai back home. They will withhold payment to the company shipping within your country and if that company ships the items to you it's their loss because you've paid all funds up front to Relo Gulf. I am the broken record here on this company because anytime I can take the opportunity to slam their poor business practices I will do so.

My personal thoughts would be for you take it on the flight with you. You might pay a little more, but you'll have it with you immediately and if there is damage you can make claims right there immediately.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If it is not too large, you can ship it cargo through the airlines. If you contact the airline you are flying ahead of time, you may be able to add it as extra luggage. That is based on weight but the cargo is based on space.


----------



## fresh_face_dubai (May 25, 2011)

*hi*

I've just arranged my own shipping from UK to Dubai for two week's time as I'm, also moving out there in June.

I went with MoveCorp in the end but got quotes from ALS Movers and Express Exports. All of them came back with relatively cheap quotes for my 50cubic feet (between 450 - 550) exclusive of insurance and other customs charges that may (but probably won't) arise.

Hope that helps.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

ReloGulf? They partner with ReloUK so, if you use them, I presume that they'll be withholding funds from themselves?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

